

The first smart trench coat - sebkomianos
http://www.motiif.us/

======
christiangenco
Interesting. I'd like more technical details to be more up front - right now
it seems like more of a high-end "this coat looks awesome and has awesome
abstract technology built in to make you feel awesome" thing.

From what I can gather: it's a decent looking coat with a Karma wifi hotspot
and battery backup in the pocket.

How much will wifi cost per month? Does it operate under the standard Karma
deal where you get 100MB free when other people use it?

Is the coat washable? Do I have to go through a complicated process to get the
electronics out before I wash it?

Is there an advantage to having this built into a coat vs. carrying a Karma
hotspot in my pocket or laptop bag? Does the coat solar charge the battery?

